# Subs needed, large sites SOUTHEAST PA



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

im looking for paving/excavation companies who can supply:

bobcats 
wheel loaders (any size)
plow trucks
backhoes

ill supply either 14 or 18' snow pushers

to take care of large shopping centers in bucks & montgomery county

please PM me your rates, and what make & model equipment you have!

can assist with lowboying your stuff to the site


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Where at? May have some depending how far you are. Rates?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

rsvees;838364 said:


> Where at? May have some depending how far you are. Rates?


Anything around Langhorne PA? We currently would have an extra 1 ton truck available in that area as well as a skid and 10' push box at this point. We dont own anything heavy duty like wheel loaders or backhoes for 14-16' boxes though if the sites are that large.

If a truck and 10' skid could handle it, im all ears.

We could also put a 8' push box tractor there for any major storms forecasted as backup.


----------

